# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  предпочтения

## fucka rolla

я бы предпочел смерть в ближайшем будуйщем от своих рук или  убийство от чужих пряма сейчас .... надоело уже.....остачертело даже...

----------


## Blackwinged

Предпочел бы не рождаться.

Хм, уже двое проголосовали за смерть от чужой руки. А если вашим убийцей будет какой-нибудь маньяк, или перед смертью вас бы пытали... Не кажется ли вам, что добровольное самоубийство (которое может быть безболезненным) в этом плане лучше, чем смерть насильственная? По-моему это ужасней петли или цианида...

----------


## Cool

два года, 6 месяцев и 8 дней назад я бы с радостью сдохнул. И жалею, что этого не случилось.

----------


## fucka rolla

> Хм, уже двое проголосовали за смерть от чужой руки. А если вашим убийцей будет какой-нибудь маньяк, или перед смертью вас бы пытали... Не кажется ли вам, что добровольное самоубийство (которое может быть безболезненным) в этом плане лучше, чем смерть насильственная? По-моему это ужасней петли или цианида...


 ну как один из вариантов....голосовал та я за скорую смерть....

----------


## Blackwinged

> ога, от рук опытного киллера


 Все равно - страшно... Но надежно.

----------


## anna 77

несколько лет назад! всё хуже становится....а сейчас бы не было этого.

----------


## taggart

22 года назад в результате выкидыша?
несколько лет назад всё таки навернувшись с балкона?
через мгновение от оторвавшегося тромба?
через месяц от хлороформа?
через неделю в пьяной потасовке?
через 15 лет, отбывая пожизненное?
через 50 от старости?..

Как будет - так и устроит. Не тот вопрос, в котором мои "хотения" могут что-то на 100% определить.. :/

з.ы. Голосовал за "скора....". В прошлом один фик не умереть, пусть будет абстрактное "скора...." тогда уж.

----------


## Agains

Проголосовал за "скора..." тк подходящего варианта небыло.Поживём увидим)

----------


## Wolf

нестал голосовать, потомучто, еще вчера бы я сказал что лучше меня ктото убил, но после того что было сегодня я передумал.
седня возможно бы все и закончилось. А все изза алкаша-водителя маршрутки. народ сразу понял кто за рулем,все давай быстрей слазить. амне было тогда както пох. я не слез и проехал один еще пол города. вот представьте ехать с горы по мокрому асфальту на пазике, км 100 в час, не меньше,и чудом не влетает в стоящий на перекрестке камаз. автобус разворачивает и выносит на самый перекресток, где хорошо что никого небыло.,было не страшно, а абсолютно пох. нормальный человек с ума сошелбы, хотя там всеравно кроме меня никого небыло.
погибать от чьейто тупости я теперь нехочу. раз уж я неубился значит  это комуто нужно.

----------


## Betta

А я хочу жить...и еще лет 20 как минимум...

----------


## Raz1el

не выбрал ничего, ибо мой выбор зависит от многих нюансов... Если будет так же как и есть, пожил бы еще пару лет и кирдык, но если все вдруг наладилось бы я бы выбрал "жить"

----------


## sinbound

Лучше всего было бы не рождаться.
Если бы не было этого варианта, выбрал бы вариант "несколько лет назад". И чем раньше, тем лучше...

----------


## Agains

Wolf-как-то была очень похожая история только даже еще жесче.

----------


## fucka rolla

истории становятся жесткими, когда привыкаеш к пАзитиву.

----------


## Аска

Порой жалею о том, что вытащили из комы в тот самый Новый Год. Но не всегда. Иногда кажется, что так оно и должно быть... Фиг его. Не рождаться вообще кайфово было бы.
Поздно выбирать уже.

----------


## blooddrakon

Прошлое уже не изменить, а будущее слишком туманно чтобы о нем говорить. Сейчас я этого не хочу, а остальное меня пока не волнует. А вобще мне хватило-бы лет так 40-50 жизни.

----------


## Anubis

А в 40-50 наверняка будешь думать: эх, еще бы годков 30-40)))

----------


## Аска

Какой-то известный деятель (стыд и позор! Не помню ни имен, ни фамилий никого из известных) в свой 80ый день рождения, увидев красивую девушку, сказал сокрушенно:"Ах, если бы мне сейчас снова было 70..."
Да, в старости, наверное, жить и захочется. ну, тем, кто доживет до нее.

----------


## Антонина

Интересно: треть - скоро, то есть, планирует. Четверть - не рождаться Конкретно полярное отношение к жизни и к смерти, не находите? Получается, что четверть считает себя дефектными от природы, а треть сознательно... впрочем, вывод можно сделать любой. но очень интересный.

----------


## Blackwinged

> Получается, что четверть считает себя дефектными от природы


 Кхм... почему сразу дефектными? Я, например, выбрал этот вариант потому что не желаю жить вообще. Никак и никогда. У каждого могут быть свои причины, чтобы желать этого...

----------


## Антонина

Но я же написала, что точно объяснить не могу Просто это полярная точка зрения: вообще не существовать от начала - или сделать уже более осознанный выбор.

----------


## Gloomy_girl

Лет так 6 назад
Именно с того времени я стала приближаться к своему нынешнему состоянию; часто спрашиваю: почему я тогда не сделала ЭТО? думала что что- то измениться, а на самом деле чем дальше тем хуже  :Frown:

----------


## Андрей55

я раньше не анализировал свою жизнь, просто жил. а с определенного момента (года 2 назад) как раз начал анализировать. и пришел к выводу что да, лучше было не рождаться... хотя это грустная какая-то совершенно мысль. получается что все старания, школа, учеба, институт - все было мимо кассы, все зря... ((

----------


## Никинтос

Наверное, чтобы я уснул и не проснулся… Ит соу фани

----------


## Римма

Не жить, не рождаться... Жить! Изменить что-то! Или хотя бы свое отношение... Еще ведь не поздно. Пока живешь. Пока у тебя две руки и две ноги. Можешь принести какую-то пользу - не себе, так другим. Хотя бы попытаться. 
Самое обидное, что после смерти это уже будет невозможно.

----------


## Anubis

> я раньше не анализировал свою жизнь, просто жил. а с определенного момента (года 2 назад) как раз начал анализировать. и пришел к выводу что да, лучше было не рождаться... хотя это грустная какая-то совершенно мысль. получается что все старания, школа, учеба, институт - все было мимо кассы, все зря... ((


 Отсюда мораль - поменьше думать  анализировать))) Действовать как хороший боксер - на инстинктах, захотел - пошел, сделал...А так "во многия знания многия печали"

----------


## vlad775577

Не рождаться и не видеть..горечь жизни,не чувствовать..так как чувства часто приносят боль!! Не видеть...так как мы столько всего видем..,..чего бы не хотелось!!

----------


## vlad775577

Римма
Самое обидное, что после смерти это уже будет невозможно.
а ты откуда знаешь,ты там была?

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Я бы хотела ЖИТЬ! Я не  хочу умирать (по крайней мере сейчас), ведь так много не сделано!

----------


## Римма

> Римма
> Самое обидное, что после смерти это уже будет невозможно.
> а ты откуда знаешь,ты там была?


 Vlad, я почему-то не верю в жизнь после смерти. Я не верю что что-то можно будет потом изменить. Поэтому хочу жить здесь и сейчас. Этой жизнью. По возможности - никому не причиняя боли.

----------


## Freezer2007

несколько лет назад,до того как появились те кому я не хочу причинить боль.

----------


## Kranston

> нестал голосовать, потомучто, еще вчера бы я сказал что лучше меня ктото убил, но после того что было сегодня я передумал.
> седня возможно бы все и закончилось. А все изза алкаша-водителя маршрутки. народ сразу понял кто за рулем,все давай быстрей слазить. амне было тогда както пох. я не слез и проехал один еще пол города. вот представьте ехать с горы по мокрому асфальту на пазике, км 100 в час, не меньше,и чудом не влетает в стоящий на перекрестке камаз. автобус разворачивает и выносит на самый перекресток, где хорошо что никого небыло.,было не страшно, а абсолютно пох. нормальный человек с ума сошелбы, хотя там всеравно кроме меня никого небыло.
> погибать от чьейто тупости я теперь нехочу. раз уж я неубился значит  это комуто нужно.


 Сегодня ехал домой и мне в лоб в повороте выскочил какой-то урод на десятке. Разминулись каким-то чудом. Руки наверное полчаса тряслись.

----------


## TUSKA

мне не очень понравилась формулировка "не рождаться"Годика 3 назад я ответила бы также.Но сейчас-нет.Полтора года назад я родила близнецов.И никто даже представить не может,КАК тяжело мне дались мои дети.Так тяжело,что сейчас я на этом форуме с вполне серьёзным(хоть и нерешительным,даже трусливым) настроем.И мне страшно подумать,что на месте моих детей мог оказаться кто-то из вас,уже на уровне яйцеклетки знающий,что жить не хочет.Я зачала своих детей от любимого.Я мучалась от боли 3 месяца.Я блевала от токсикоза-5.После родов я не могла ходить 2 месяца.не говоря о том,что пропало молоко,Страшно испортилось тело и полностью сдвинулась психика.Я всё делала для своих детей-отдавала даже то,чего не могла.Пусть они делают что хотят со своей жизнью.Только потом-когда я смогу оправдать себя тем,что больше ничего не смогла сделать.
А то,что жило у меня вживоте,крохотным беззащитнейшим тельцем лежало в руках...Я не позволю им умереть даже зная,что жизнь ужасна.Возможно,это всего лишь материнский инстинкт.
Обсуждайте...интересно,что думаете?

----------


## Azazello

предпочел бы не рождаться.

----------


## Psalm69

*TUSKA*
здоровья вашим детишкам   :Smile:

----------


## сашок

TUSKA
жизнь прекрасна .
у ваших детей все будет хорошо,
можете в этом не сомневаться.

----------


## Sad_Soul

Умереть...тогда...когда мне это не удалось впервые...почему?
а сейчас?...что дальше?
лучше вобще было бы не рождаться
но тогда родился бы кто нибу другой и тоже захотел умереть,как я...
сейчас и только сейчас...навсегда,навечно

----------


## Stas

Лучше чтобы кто-то другой... конечно я постараюсь забрать его с собой, если от этого будут зависеть жизни близких мне людей. Странно, ценить чужую жизнь (хотя не такую уж и чужую) выше собственной.

----------


## Висельник

А я бы предпочел жить,но в другое время и в другом месте...

----------


## Агата

скорееееее

----------


## Sad_Soul

> А я бы предпочел жить,но в другое время и в другом месте...


 Это практически одно и то же с "умереть и родиться заново", так как только это могло бы тебе помочь осуществить своё желание

----------


## MATARIEL

А я бы хотел умереть от рук любимого человека, которому могу доверится...может это в какой то степени проявление любви...

----------


## Вия

чтобы кто то другой родился...:-(

----------


## Sad_Soul

> А я бы хотел умереть от рук любимого человека....может это в какой то степени проявление любви...


 А может это в какой то степени попытка убежать от страха перед суицидом?

----------


## MATARIEL

*Sad_Soul*, у меня нет страха перед смертью!.....просто мне не безразлично от кого я умру...

----------


## Sad_Soul

*MATARIEL*
Бывает и такое. Но всё же вероятность того, что ты мог бы бежать от страха всё таки есть.Я просто предположил.

----------


## MATARIEL

*Sad_Soul*, если за мной будет гнаться какой нибудь маньяк или че то вроде этого, я скорее сам его убью :evil: если не получится то наверное сделаю все возможное что бы избежать смерти от того, кто мне противен или неприятен.... :evil:

----------


## Коба

В данное время когда все пироги позади, конечно хочу жить. 
Хотя неизвестно, возможно если попаду в безвыходные ситуации может изменю своё мнение.
Но сейчас - ЖЖЖИИИИТТЬЬЬ!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lelarna

_Хочу, чтоб меня убили... Хочу долгой мучительной смерти..._

----------


## Коба

> Хочу, чтоб меня убили... Хочу долгой мучительной смерти...


 ты её получишь, достаточно только повторять и желать это каждый день...

----------


## Black Swan

Думаю, я бы предпочла и вовсе не рождаться. А зачем? :lol: 
Никто бы ничего не потерял. А я б сейчас не печатала эту ахинею и не трахала себе мозк и окружающим)

----------


## scum

лучше не рождаться было... а так - постараюсь сегодня...

----------


## ER

Нет, родиться нужно было, чтобы понять какая ... штука жизнь. А потом умереть от чужих рук. Вдруг самой не получится. А так наверняка.

----------


## Lelarna

_Коба, а так и будет..._

----------


## артур

от себя...либо в ближайшее будущее, если ничего в моем нелепом существовании не изменится в лючшую сторону...
либо может останусь жить...
и все равно мне будет жаль мать, девушку и друзей, тока поэтому сейчас мне, например, тяжело вскрыть вены...а на все остальное в этом дурацком мире мне насрать...

----------


## артур

А если выбирать способ смерти, то мне кажется наиболее для меня подходящий это резать вены и глотать таблетки....

----------


## Чёрная Роза

лучше было бы не рождаться.

----------


## [email protected]

Хм.. в голову такие мысли пришли.. большинство хочет не смерти а не жить, то есть по другому говоря не мучаться от этого бытия.

----------


## beeee

лучше никогда не рождаться, а если смерть , то только от своих рук , человек сам должен распоряжаться своей жизнью

----------


## D.V.

лучше бы не рождаться, а может надо было родится в другое время




> Хм.. в голову такие мысли пришли.. большинство хочет не смерти а не жить, то есть по другому говоря не мучаться от этого бытия.


 для меня смерть - это окончание жизни в текущем мире с его установками и ценностями. Если бы была возможность перехода из этого времени (простарнства, измерения) в другое, подходящее мне - товыбрал бы эту возможность, но ее нет. По-этому вибираю единственную - смерть.




> Не жить, не рождаться... Жить! Изменить что-то! Или хотя бы свое отношение... Еще ведь не поздно. Пока живешь. Пока у тебя две руки и две ноги. Можешь принести какую-то пользу - не себе, так другим. Хотя бы попытаться. 
> Самое обидное, что после смерти это уже будет невозможно.


 Изменить свое отношение к этому миру лично для меня уже поздно, т.к. оно сформировалось еще в реннем детстве (были хорошие учителя из другого времени, такие как И. Акимушкин, С. Лем, И. Ефремов и подобные, очень много), но совершенно не было улицы, друзей. 
Какую пользу, можно конкретизировать? Может сделать новое пиво или на каждом перекрестке продавать тотже амитриптилин с водкой впаре? 
Самое радостное что после смерти ты не будешь жалеть что твоии наработки и опыт никому не нужен. Ведь тебя просто не будет.




> ты её получишь, достаточно только повторять и желать это каждый день...


 да, длительное время, изо дня в день. Результата пока нет. У меня такое ощущение что от меня не только жизнь отказалась, но и смерть.

----------


## Туман в ёжике

Лучше бы никогда на этой планете и не рождался бы.

----------


## Dalia

Скоро. Осталось ждать недолго.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

> Скоро. Осталось ждать недолго.


 каким образом собралась?

----------


## Kinya

Не рождаться. Совсем
Ну если так то лучше смерть от своих рук

----------


## lisenok

Я считаю, что лучше не рождаться.А если уж родился, то самое классное, если убьёт хороший киллер:раз и всё! Я на эту тему даже стих сочинила. Он в моей теме.

----------


## Каин

..................................................
..................................................
 И часто ум мой теребят слова
"Блажен лишь тот,кто не родился".

----------


## Alinka

хотелось, что бы убил кто-то другой,а то саму себя убивать как-то не очень хочется..

----------


## fuсka rolla

ишь какая жизнь поганая, даже рождаться не хочется! )
в первый раз голосовал за скорую смерть. сейчас за жизнь- странно как умирать после того, что произошло. 
а хотя все родителям давно пора задуматься, что рожать детей- огромная ответственность: ребенок может запираться у себя в комнате и всеми мамюгами винить родителей за то, что не богатые. или за то, что зная, что жизнь-такая поганая штука и не интересная, додумались его родить. это же большая ответственность- объяснить ребенку зачем жить. если таких слов у родителей не находится, то ребенок будет искать убедительные аргументы в чем-угодно....пока не наскучит. перед рождением сильно подумать нужно.

----------


## Сахасрара

хочу жить, но не так.

----------


## Рогоносец

Первый вариант.

----------


## Selbstmord

Лучше бы не рождался...

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Лучше бы не рождался...


 почему? 
было бы здорово объяснять еще свой выбор.

----------


## Shamal

Удивляюсь, что столько голосов хоть за какую-то смерть. Когда есть "опция" "не рождаться".

----------


## Shamal

> А почему все должны хотеть не рождаться? Если что-то хорошее и ценное в их жизни было.


 Процент удивляет.

49% Хотят умереть. Сомневаюсь я, что хотя бы треть из них инвалиды (либо есть действительно какие либо не разрешимые проблемы) и что жизнь действительно кончена.

----------


## Lexington

все говорят, вот надо жить надо по себе чегото оставить на память, так я блять растекусь кровавым пятном по асфальту главной площади своего города - чем не память

----------


## fuсka rolla

> все говорят, вот надо жить надо по себе чегото оставить на память, так я блять растекусь кровавым пятном по асфальту главной площади своего города - чем не память


 создаешь этим неудобства: муниципалитет выделит дополнительные деньги на охрану центра+ уборщиков напряжешь+ туристов распугаешь. И все будут тебя помнить не как человека, а как доставляющее много неудобств пятно в центре. 
не надо.

----------


## бывшийкурильщик

предпочел бы не рождаться,высаживает волочить такое бренное существование,такое ощущение что я не от мира сего

----------


## fuсka rolla

Видимо, жизнь- совсем говно, если "не рождаться" уверенно лидирует. 
Это, кстати, огромный повод заставить тысячу раз подумать людей, собирающихся рожать. Я, к примеру, не представляю, как объяснить ребенку (гипотетическому), для чего стоит жить, если подобный вопрос встанет. Ответственность большая.

----------


## hikke

Не родиться совсем — удел
Лучший. Если ж родился ты,
В край, откуда явился, вновь
Возвратиться скорее.




> Это, кстати, огромный повод заставить тысячу раз подумать людей, собирающихся рожать.


 Большая часть - не задумываются. Нечем.

----------


## Memory

Прямо сейчас, в полночь.

----------


## Frantishek

Не голосовал. Не знаю, подходят одновременно несколько вариантов!!!

Не рождаться - иногда думаешь, что ради всех своих мучений стоило ли появляться на свет.
 Или всё-таки "несколько лет назад", когда начались осознания своих проблем, или жить, что иногда тоже очень хочется. 
Увы, нас не спрашивают родители, хотим мы чтобы нас родили или не хотим.
Сам я с годами всё больше склоняюсь к мысли, что мне не стоит иметь детей.

----------


## wiki

> я с годами всё больше склоняюсь к мысли, что мне не стоит иметь детей.


  Во,во так как зачем рождать ребёнка не зная кто родиться, я имею ввиду, вдруг родится или урод, или больной какой-нибудь и будет потом родителей проклинать, что родили на муки.
  Да если и родится нормальный, то где гарантия, что всё у него будет ОК? Нет такой гарантии, даже если ты богат, знаменит и у тебя всё есть, если даже ты принц(принцеса) на белом коне (лимузине), то нет гарантии, что это будет продолжаться вечно. Вот родится ребёнок, а всё возьмёт и рухнет к чертям собачьим и будет ребёнок бедствовать. Или же вообще родится, а вот как ему потом объяснить для чего он вообще рождался????

  Хотя можно родить, как говорят  у меня на работе: "для себя", для души, как собачку или кошечку прям какую завести "для души", а потом будешь матерью-одиночкой (отцом-одиночкой) не дай Бог, всякое же может произойти, и будешь маяться с ребёнком. Да и в полноценной семье тоже можно умаяться с ребёнком, особенно в подростковом возрасте как начнутся у него проблемы, да запросы повышенные требования и всё пиздец надо будет много-много-много-много бабла. Да плюс жить придётся обязательно и нельзя уже будет думать о смерти, так как ребёнок же, его воспитывать надо, содержать, не в детский же дом отдавать или чужим людям ( им он и подавно не нужен, как и детскому дому) если вдруг помрёшь или с тобой что-то случится.

----------


## Melancholy Green

wiki, из Вашего сообщения мне так и не удалось понять, Вы чьи интересы сейчас защищали: ребёнка или его родителя?

----------


## wiki

> wiki, из Вашего сообщения мне так и не удалось понять, Вы чьи интересы сейчас защищали: ребёнка или его родителя?


   Интересы обоих и того, и другого.

----------


## Melancholy Green

ну,я так и поняла)

из Ваших предыдущих постов в одной из тем мне удалось вычитать,что Вы склонны считать,что тело человека после смерти реинкорнирует. при этом здесь Вы пишите,что ребёнку было бы лучшим вариантом - совсем не рождаться. 
2 вопроса: где здесь логика? и      так в чём же здесь интерес,собственно,ребёнка?

----------


## Melancholy Green

ну,я так и поняла)

из Ваших предыдущих постов в одной из тем мне удалось вычитать,что Вы склонны считать,что тело человека после смерти реинкорнирует. при этом здесь Вы пишите,что ребёнку было бы лучшим вариантом - совсем не рождаться. 
2 вопроса: где здесь логика? и      так в чём же здесь интерес,собственно,ребёнка?

----------


## Unity

Как бы мне хотелось обустроить свою гибель так, дабы мои останки впоследствии могли бы быть использованы в качестве материала для трансплантации!.. Моя последняя воля, моя мечта... 
Зачем _мне_ почки, фрагменты аорты, костные ткани, – и всё остальное – зачем всё это _выбрасывать_, убивая себя тайком, так, словно бы это какое-то постыдное действие, преступление?.. Если устроить СУ под окнами гор.больницы (иль, ещё лучше, внутри, подле операционных блоков), - использовали бы тело кой-кого в качестве потенциального донора?..
P.S. Как же всё-таки иррационально наш устроен мир!.. Те, кому жизнь не нужна, - живут – и даже не вправе _Подарить_ Своё Время кому-либо официально, по закону... Ненавижу Этот мир!.. Его тесноту, его _принудительный характер_, его зверство и жестокость... 
Моё тело могло бы спасти кому-либо жизнь, подарить надежду на несколько лет нормальной жизни, - но нет – чудовища в белых халатах считают иначе: – «…_Каждый должен_ жить»...

----------


## XoMKa

> СУ


 


> использовали бы тело кой-кого в качестве потенциального донора?


 Не, органы же сначало наддо проверить, здоровы али как, подойдут/нет и тд. Пока проверяют уже и ненадо будет

----------


## wiki

Ни то что не нужны будут органы, а они просто испортятся, так как проверять у нас могут и неделю. А су тогда надо устраивать ни под окнами любой больницы, а под окнами определённой больницы, где делают трансплантацию органов, а то смысл сделать су, а в этой больнице даже нет такого отделения.

  А есть незаконная пересадка органов. Вон недавно передавали, что в Хорватии крали людей и разбирали их на органы, а в Китае тоже незаконно взяли почку у какого-то придурка 18-летнего и заплатили ему копейки на которые он купил себе смартфон.
  Это я к тому, что если очень хочется то нужно просто поискать такие незаконные клиники.

----------


## Melancholy Green

> Как бы мне хотелось обустроить свою гибель так, дабы мои останки впоследствии могли бы быть использованы в качестве материала для трансплантации!


 тут как раз всё относительно просто: нужно указать в завещании,что после смерти ты завещаешь своё тело медицине (конкретной больнице)

^это относится к Вам,только если Вы абсолютно непереубеждаемы в своём решении.. не хотелось бы мотивировать Вас на что-то

----------


## Unity

Я словно бы специально рождена для того, дабы впоследствии стать Донором, - не курила, пила раз в жизни, ВИЧ/гепатитов нет – и вот, барьер, с коим столкнулась, СУ, - но _так обидно умирать Зря_ – так, _как_ я всегда жила, - напрасно... Но, увы, обществу безразличные схожие порывы (моё кредо: лишь только в них мы и способны сделать нечто _светлое_), - хотя десятки клиник Переполнены Детьми, что вынуждены, к примеру, по нескольку раз в неделю проходить гемодиализ – и прочие зверские манипуляции, - тогда как я, животное, Здорова – а они Годами ожидают своего Шанса начать Новую Жизнь, прозябая в больничных палатах!.. Нет, Это Неправильно!!! _Там, Наверху_, наверное, ошиблись, - коль всё в жизни обстоит именно так! Я здорова, - но кто-то болен... Даже дети... Воистину, - мир Этот, мерзкое чудовище, не знает пощады ни к кому!.. Почему умирают Дети??? В чём Их грех??? Почему твари, вроде меня, проживают долгие и бесплодные жизни??? Где в этом _Справедливость_, спрашиваю Вас?
Нет... я устала... Пред своим Уходом _я должна_ в Этом мире изменить... Хоть что-то...

Почему только наше столь архаично-консервативное общество не узаконит СУ, – под видом эвтаназии – с забором ставших ненужными прежним обладателям органов??? Чёрт, была бы задействована в вертикали власти, - рискнула бы выдвинуть схожий законопроект – ведь в Цивилизованных странах уже давно всерьёз рассматривается этот вопрос. Вопрос не в средствах, выгоде, морали, - нет, нет и снова нет – просто _хочется исправить несправедливость_, допущенную Самой Природой, Её Величеством, измыслившей недуги...
Да, возможно, у меня далеко не всё в порядке с призрачной моей душой, - в ад ей дорога – но ведь бывшие частицы меня могли бы Продлить дни на этой сумрачной Земле тем, кои Жить Желают, - подарив шанс на более-менее здравую жизнь Тем, кого _физически_ сломала наша экзистенция!..

Вы тут недавно, *Melancholy Green*, не так ли?.. 
Аз _действительно_ не вижу никакого смысла в своей дальнейшей жизни, - и жажду найти применение, по крайней мере, своей смерти – дабы _умереть не зря_...
Поверьте, мне довелось бывать с зашитыми запястьями в доме с стенами цвета шартрез, - и я видела десятки историй, в коих люди _едва_ не расстались со своей жизнью без какого-либо смысла – попросту пытаясь сбежать от бесконечной боли серых дней... Со мной в палате обитал паренёк «со стажем» в шесть СУ-попыток...
И тогда я поняла: Это Неправильно, - умирать Зря... пытаясь сбежать от себя...
Уходить, - так с пользой – нет войны, на которой аз бы могла стать «пушечным мясом», - следственно, стоит проявить креатив – и найти способ уничтожить себя осмысленно, - в наше мирное время!..

----------


## Тьма

Юнити никогда не покончит с собой. И вот почему: ее мозг устроен таким образом, что постоянно рефлексирует, сомневается. Ему трудно принять окончательное решение даже в не слишком важных житейских вопросах, не говоря уже о таком бесповоротном шаге, как самоубийство. Даже если она и решит истребить себя, сомнение все равно начнет быстро подтачивать фундамент этого намерения и исполнение задуманного как всегда будет отложено на "потом". Принять решение, означает для нее, фактически, выключить свой мозг, остановить рефлексию, что невозможно. Поэтому она и жалуется на жизнь и свою тяжкую долю, как бы прося поддержать ее желание расстаться с жизнью, позволить ей умереть( то есть переложить ответственность за выбор на наши плечи). Компанию для су она ищет по тем же причинам. Но если нельзя заставить других сделать за тебя выбор,остается возложить ответственность на внешние обстоятельства. Поэтому, если Юнити будет продолжать культивировать мрачные мысли ее ждет только одно - медленное саморазрушение. (Например алкоголизм - вроде себя гробишь но в то же время живешь и как бэ не виноват и не су ни разу)

----------


## Melancholy Green

> Почему только наше столь архаично-консервативное общество не узаконит СУ, – под видом эвтаназии - с забором ставших ненужными прежним обладателям органов???


 потому что это бы повлекло повальное количество "узаконенных" смертей, отсюда и демографическая дыра,неблагоприятная для государства..к тому же этот шаг властей не дал бы человеку второй шанс на жизнь(всё же,согласитесь,эвтаназия гораздо надёжнее большинства доступных су-методов)
ещё замечу,что не все суициденты ведут такой похвальный образ жизни,кой блюдёте Вы..

----------


## Melancholy Green

> Юнити никогда не покончит с собой. И вот почему: ее мозг устроен таким образом, что постоянно рефлексирует, сомневается. Ему трудно принять окончательное решение даже в не слишком важных житейских вопросах, не говоря уже о таком бесповоротном шаге, как самоубийство. Даже если она и решит истребить себя, сомнение все равно начнет быстро подтачивать фундамент этого намерения и исполнение задуманного как всегда будет отложено на "потом". Принять решение, означает для нее, фактически, выключить свой мозг, остановить рефлексию, что невозможно. Поэтому она и жалуется на жизнь и свою тяжкую долю, как бы прося поддержать ее желание расстаться с жизнью, позволить ей умереть( то есть переложить ответственность за выбор на наши плечи). Компанию для су она ищет по тем же причинам. Но если нельзя заставить других сделать за тебя выбор,остается возложить ответственность на внешние обстоятельства. Поэтому, если Юнити будет продолжать культивировать мрачные мысли ее ждет только одно - медленное саморазрушение. (Например алкоголизм - вроде себя гробишь но в то же время живешь и как бэ не виноват и не су ни разу)


 я с Вами согласна. ну не может человек так вот запросто распрощаться со своей жизнью, повторяя по нескольку раз фразы типа 


> но так обидно умирать Зря


 


> дабы умереть не зря


 


> Это Неправильно, - умирать Зря


 


> Уходить, - так с пользой


 и т.д.

я почти уверена,что Вас,Unity,ещё можно спасти,в отличие от многих других на этом форуме.. такое ощущение,что Вы *сами* _принуждаете_ себя уйти из жизни,хотя подсознательно вовсе _не хотите_ этого

заранее извиняюсь,если сказала Вам что-то обидное..

----------


## Unity

Оу, легендарная *Тьма, Ангел-покровитель* форума... Моё почтение, respect & пиетет... 
Сколь же редко мы удостаиваемся несравненной чести услышать Ваш громогласный и прекрасный Голос, - и на этот раз, _естественно_, всё подмечено крайне точно, метко – даже медитация не может мне помочь расстаться с этой страшной «жизнью»... 
Коль уж даже мудрый Оракул нашего уютного угла, затерянного на просторах мировой Сети, предрекает мне муки сомнения, - мне становится... страшно... 
Но вместе с кем-то, - и надёжным способом – вроде капельки свинца, что твоей крови вкус познает, сорвавшись с жерла адского оружья, - всё получится...  

Вот только... умирать как собака, - бессмысленно – всё моё естество почему-то упрямо сопротивляется _такой_ смерти... 

P.S. Клянусь, - торжественно и официозно – я не пью, - да и не стану – даже абсент мне стал противен, - а кроме него средь спиртного нет ничего достойного моих ненастных уст... Презираю Бегство от Боли, - лучше уж сознательно кромсать свои руки чем-то острым, любуясь карминным дождём капель-частиц рубина-крови, нежели познать хмель и тишину, даруемую этанолом... Нет, это дешевое и фальшивое «счастье» не для меня, - можете бросить в меня за это камень! Это мерзко, тело более не слушает тебя, сознание твоё омрачено, помыслы спутаны, вестибулярный аппарат расстроен, хочется всё время спать... Нет, спиртное, - _однозначно_ мерзость – но, наверное, я просто слишком глупа, дабы постичь величественный смысл употребленья водных растворов хим.реактивов, кои медленно и уверенно твой сокрушают организм, твой _храм_ души твоей ненастной... 
Сколь бы аз ни ненавидела своё тело, - осквернять его спиртным... себя не уважать... Благодарю покорно, - никогда!..

*Melancholy Green*, – ну что Вы – аз, - всего лишь глупая социофобка, неспособная самостоятельно показаться средь иных людей при свете дня; что лишь в сумраке способна _смутно_ ощутить, почувствовать то едва уловимое _родство_ меж мною и всеми теми возвышенными созданиями, что порхают по улицам и площадям; меж мною – и всеми теми _нераспознанными_ ангелами во плоти... 
Спасти??? Меня??? Но зачем, право??? Вам известно, - _что_ есть я??? Недочеловек, унтерменш, социально-бесполезное создание!.. Биологический сор, слепая ветвь эволюционного древа... Ничто и Ничто... 
А знаете, – о _каких_ «ужасах» мечтаю я?.. 

Хочу ли?.. Да, - ведь То, что неспособно жить, не имеет права понапрасну тратить время... годы жизни Зря, Бессмысленно... Не уважаю себя за свои шесть лет, прожженных мерзко и напрасно, - седьмого не должно случиться!..  

P.S. Жизнь глупой серой, плоской, интеллектуально-приземлённой неудачницы, дегенератки, - разве _это_ слишком высокая цена за спасение хотя бы одного ребёнка, коий Жаждет Жить??? Мне не нужны мои _годы жизни_, - я слишком глупа, дабы воспользоваться ими во благо для других – но почему же мне законодательно «нельзя» подарить свою никчёмную жизнь Другим Людям???
Можете погуглить обращения о поиске Доноров... Идёт кругом голова!.. Животное, lime me, живёт, - дети – да и просто молодые люди, несомненно, Обладающие Жаждой Жить, Талантом, Колоссальным Потенциалом Мечты, - погибают... 
Где же Бог, то чудовище, допустившее _Это_?.. Вызвать бы это _зло_ на дуэль, как это уже прежде случалось ранее, коль верить Завету... ^_^ Тварь!!! Мы ещё встретимся, - на небе или на Земле!..

----------


## Silesta

Наняла бы киллера, эх мечты, мечты... Придется самой

----------


## X-Men

Проголосовал за "скоро" т.к. еще есть надежда что предстоящая поездка еще может что то исправить,залить серые краски жизни..

----------


## Bila

> потому что это бы повлекло повальное количество "узаконенных" смертей, отсюда и демографическая дыра,неблагоприятная для государства..к тому же этот шаг властей не дал бы человеку второй шанс на жизнь(всё же,согласитесь,эвтаназия гораздо надёжнее большинства доступных су-методов)
> ещё замечу,что не все суициденты ведут такой похвальный образ жизни,кой блюдёте Вы..


 Смертей больше не стало бы, а может и меньше. Люди знали бы, что у них есть надежный способ, если что, и направили б свою энергию не на поиски способа, а в другое русло. Такой закон правительство пока не может принять по причине того, что люди ох*еют и больше не будут за него голосовать, опять же, доработки в различных структурах - расходы.

----------


## сима

Я мечтаю, чтоб был создан настоящий Клуб Самоубийц
              Тогда может решать наши проблемы с су стало бы легче и проще.

----------


## zmejka

сима, все есть, при желании  :Wink:

----------


## Севастьяна

> Я мечтаю, чтоб был создан настоящий Клуб Самоубийц
>               Тогда может решать наши проблемы с су стало бы легче и проще.


 А чем бы там занимались в этом клубе..? Как бы решался вопрос если люди с разных городов ?

----------


## trypo

видимо , ради доступного цианида и других легких отходов.

----------


## сима

Отходов чего или кого?

----------


## Yrok25

очевидно себя

----------


## zmejka

сима, от слова "отойти", "уйти", думаю. Из жизни, понятное дело )

----------


## сима

Это я и так поняла.(пыталась с острить,не вышло).


               Блин помирать придётся по любому. С каждым днем это все яснее.
               Но вот способ все сложнее и сложнее выбрать. Чем я больше узнаю о них, тем все хужее и хужее с выбором.
              Время придет выбирать........ Боюсь оно уже на пороге!

----------


## Wayfarer

Если были бы деньги, и нужные связи, заказал бы сам себя.

----------


## сима

Ты читаешь мои мысли. Я уже давно об это думаю.

           Иногда проходя мимо сомнительных личностей,так и хочется их попросить это совершить. Конечно оплатив их труд.
   Но увы за эти 2 года я так никого подходящего не встретила.

  Даже иногда жалею что и все маньяки-убийцы куда-то перевились.

Это наверное такой закон подлости,кому они всего нужней, они хрен встретятся.

----------

